# Burning smell from my Logitech z-5500 when volume maxed out !?



## nvrmndryo (Feb 18, 2011)

hi , i bought Logitech z-5500 about 25 days ago , its rocks ! but whenever I turn volume to max , after 2,3 minutes smell like burning rubber comes from sub or center satellite , I m not sure ,, There is no decrease in performance , just whenever i max out its volume , smell starts to come ... i've read on blogs n many of having this problem ,, so any solution ? I mean I need to give them to service centre or its normal ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2011)

I think its either normal or manufacturing defect since you said many have it.

Contact manufacturers and ask. They should have a helpline.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

hmmm ,, i guess so ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

Contact them and post what they said


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 20, 2011)

I contacted service center , n they said U have to bring ure speakers here ,, man whole speaker set is around 17 kg ,,,hw m i gonna get my speakers there ,,, 
tht sucks ,,,,


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

I think its better to take smell than take a 17 kg speaker far away + I think they will ask you to bring it there multiple times


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2011)

btw why is that burning smell is coming?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

^ even manufacturers arent sure of that.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 20, 2011)

i read sumwhere tht wen volume max out the voice coil heats n smell comes , but m nt sure whether its true ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Just make sure wires arent burning..

If smell gets too unbarable spray some room freshner


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 21, 2011)

lol ,,,its not about smell ,, i mean m scared if my speakers r damaged !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you should get it checked if service centre isnt too far.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 21, 2011)

yeh , i will in one or two days ..

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

another thing , I m not getting satisfaction on my onboard sound card ,, any suggestion about wich soundcard should i buy for Z-5500 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Please specify budget.


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 21, 2011)

@nvrmndryo,
Go through these and revert back:
1. How often does it happen with the smell? I mean, does it only happens when the volume is maxxed? And even if it does...then for how long? 
2. What are the volume levels of Center, Surround and Sub-woofer? 
3. Try playing 0-100 Hz THX test with bass level maxxed and all the rest zeroed. Notice, if you can hear any popping sound from woofer? (excursion)
4. Do check the connections and fuse at the back of the woofer. 
5. Make sure, the woofer side port isn't blocked and has sufficient space. 
6. Do provide enough room for the amplifier's fins at the back of the woofer. make sure, the connecting wires aren't touching the fins at the back.

As for soundcard, Asus Xonar-DX is the best pick for Z-5500!


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 21, 2011)

@ techfreak : well my budjet is low i.e.1500/- rs ,, lol 
but i can extend my budget ,,, first suggest me cards then i'll think about budget ,,,
i just need full performance by my system ,,so if there is no option but costly one ill wait 4 few months n buy ,, so we'll talk bout budget later ,,,,

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

@ mayanksharma : wen my volume is maxxed then only smell comes ,, n my center , surround n subwoofer volume levels are full ... 
il check another things n reply ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Asus Xonar DX- Rs. 3000 mrp

best I can think of..always gets mention in Digit mag's buyer section. Should serve all your needs.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 22, 2011)

asus xonar dx problem is it "Doesn't Support DTS Surround Formats" , 
wt u say about this ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Get info here-

Asus' Xonar DX sound card - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 24, 2011)

gave speakers to service center yesterday , today i called them for status n they said tht they can't smell any burning smell,,, they've been playin system for 2,3 hrs ,,, so they said if anything happens like burns my system in future , they will provide service ,, so i guess ill bring my system back 2mrw !


----------

